# Some Brompton questions



## Kell (15 Jun 2015)

Hi all.

New to the site, but I wondered if any of you knowledgeable people might be able to answer some questions.

I've pretty much set my heart on a six speed L, but am undecided on the bars.

I prefer the look of the S, but having had a test ride the M bars were a little too high and the S bars a little too low.

I fancied the idea of getting the S and then putting riser bars on, but I think that these may catch on the floor.

So my latest thought is to buy the H type and then fit MTB style risers bars to drop the height. So that it's a little higher than the S type and I shouldn't have any issues with the bars hitting the ground.

Anyone know if this is likely to cause issues?

Also, with regard to gears, are there any aftermarket kits available to make the changers more pleasant to use.

It seems like for a bike with such a cult following, there's very little information online (that I can find).


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Jun 2015)

I have bars Tioga bars on an S stem, which gives a height between the two – closer to the M than S:







http://www.benlovejoy.com/cycle/brompton/


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jun 2015)

There's not a massive amount of spare play in the cables when the S is folded to stretch the height too much, it'd work but notby much I reckon. I'd suggest lowering an H as the easier cable run option. 

A couple of pics of my standard S folded to give you an idea of cable play and ground clearance, Cables : you'd get an inch or two at most more. 

Ground clearance: a tad over 2 1/2 inches as my fingers are quite squashed together to fit there & my hands aren't the biggest.


----------



## Kell (16 Jun 2015)

Thanks both.

I was figuring on the cable stretch thing after chatting to the guy in the Brompton Junction.

I'm thinking the H is the way to go, then getting bars to drop it down.


----------



## Kell (16 Jun 2015)

So this is the bike I was thinking of.

H6L in Lime Green. Standard ratio, extended seat tube, normal seat.


----------



## Kell (16 Jun 2015)

Pretty sure.


----------



## StuartG (17 Jun 2015)

Why standard gears or are you a dedicated downhill racer


----------



## Kell (18 Jun 2015)

Not sure I understand?

Should I be going for the + or - version?

Most things I've read seem to suggest the spread is good.

Is there a link to how the 6 gears compare in ratio to the gears on the 3 speed?

I'm finding I'm spinning out at the top end on the flat - and down hills. Bottom end is OK for my current commute, but during school holidays when I cycle from my house to the station, rather than drop my daughter off in the car on the way, I have a hu-u-u-u-u-ge hill to climb. Not sure the bottom gear would do it yet.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1sleBEm6S_zyFCflP_LnoHVA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2015)

If the bottom gear is possibly a bit high, and top is too low, then definitely get a 6 speed. Compared to the 3 speed, there's another two gears at the bottom end and one at the top, assuming standard gearing. My M6R will do a 10% hill in bottom, and 40mph in top (assuming I'm going down a big hill)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Are you sure about the colour?


It's definitely Lime Green ....


----------



## jay clock (18 Jun 2015)

I went for the S. The H looks awful, plus I am used to a road bike so prefer a low down position. There is a Brompton employee I see cycling to work who does have riser bars on an S, so must be possible


----------



## Kell (18 Jun 2015)

I think the final height will be about the same. That's starting with an S and fitting riser bars to raise it or an H and fitting riser bars to lower it.

It seems like doing the latter would be less problematic because I can always shorten the existing cables if they're too long, but I'd have to buy new cables if they're too short from raising an S.

The one thing I didn't consider, however, is the curve of the S stem. One of my problems with the bike is how short it is, and I know the S curves forward so that it's about 13mm ahead of the M. It might not sound like much, but every little helps.


----------



## Kell (18 Jun 2015)

I think the hill I'm on about is a 12%. I know it's a lowest gear (for me) on my Triban 3 (triple chainset) and about 4th/5th on my previous commuter which was a Dahon matrix.

My 'best' (and I hasten to use that word) average speed up it, is 6 mph.


----------



## jay clock (18 Jun 2015)

I have an S3L with standard gears. I like to spin rather than grind. So I replaced the 50T with a 44T and on the flat I jump between 2 (spins too fast) and 3 ( a little bit grindy). 1 is fairly easy for hills.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Are you sure about the colour?


whats wrong with it?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2015)

I can ride my standard S3L happily, with not the best knees, in the foothills of the Pennines with draggy drawn out inclines and nasty short sharp shocks I've not done Cragg Vale yet on it but in and out of Littleborough and meandering round the hilly borders of Manchester, Lancashire and West Yorkshire is ok.

I have to hold back a tad to avoid spinning out in 3rd on flats and just let gravity take its course on big downhills. I wouldn't mind a couple more teeth on the chainring to give me a little more top speed oomph but 90+% of the time I'm absolutely happy with the 3.


----------



## Kell (29 Jun 2015)

Well, I put the order in yesterday.

He wasn't sure how long it was going to take - anyone know of current waiting lists for custom Bromptons?


----------



## CaptainWheezy (29 Jun 2015)

Kell said:


> Well, I put the order in yesterday.
> 
> He wasn't sure how long it was going to take - anyone know of current waiting lists for custom Bromptons?



Mine took 6 weeks to the day and that was ordered mid April. Probably not the best time as I can imagine there to be a rush people using the cycle to work scheme to fund them (I did anyway).


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jun 2015)

Kell said:


> Well, I put the order in yesterday.
> 
> He wasn't sure how long it was going to take - anyone know of current waiting lists for custom Bromptons?



Don't worry about the time, a Brompton is a bike for life, not just for Christmas.

I'm being serious, once you have one, there's no need to replace it for many years.


----------



## RMurphy195 (11 Jul 2015)

I have a P6R, bought more to carry in a small car to places such as the Tissing and High Peak trails which can be exposed and windy in parts, I wanted the flexibility of the dropped bars on my tourer. That means I can shift my hands and posture about when riding - and since journeys take longer on the Brommi cos its slower, I need to shift hand positions more often!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2015)

Bar ends. Seriously. Brommies need them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Bar ends. Seriously. Brommies need them.


Certainly on S-types, but I don't see them much on M or H bars.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2015)

Got them on my M6R. I agree, they look a bit odd, but I'd not want to lose them.


----------



## Kell (24 Jul 2015)

Well, I've just been in touch with the shop and they reckon it will be here on Tuesday.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to pick it up until the weekend after as I work in London and can't get there during working hours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2015)

Kell said:


> Well, I've just been in touch with the shop and they reckon it will be here on Tuesday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to pick it up until the weekend after as I work in London and can't get there during working hours.



Oh ....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2015)

I'm collecting Kell's bike on Tuesday as he's in London.


----------



## Kell (27 Jul 2015)

That's fine - I haven't paid for it yet...


----------



## Kell (31 Jul 2015)

So I waved bye bye to Dora the Explorer this morning. Returned her to the docking station at Turnham Green.

187 miles on it this month (according to Strava)


----------

